# More Babies At My Place



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Scully and Rojo's baby ..










Silver and Blanco's baby ..










AND .. I think Aspen and Darth Vader had a baby hatch today. Will see if I can catch a glimpse tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*adorable*

very very cute !!!


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Very cute ... Love them .....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute babies 

Scully and Rojo's baby is recessive red ???


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Is that first baby going to be red/brown - wow that will be pretty! Love the pi of the second baby too definitely a " buzz off with the camera" pose


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwwww! Can I come visit? Please?!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a pair of cuties. Those pics are so clear and close up you want to reach out and pick them up!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the lovely comments! For those asking about colors/genetics .. I'm not the person to ask cuz I don't have a clue, but here are photos of the parents:

Scully and Rojo:

Scully

Rojo

Blanco and Silver: Blanco and Silver

AND, yes .. Darth and Aspen have a baby ..

Darth Vader

Aspen

Can't wait to see what Darth and Aspen's little one might look like!

Terry


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

they look very nice but what breed


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

tipllers rule said:


> they look very nice but what breed


They are genuine Heinz 57 (mixed breeds)  The babies, that is ..

Scully is a bluecheck feral
Rojo is a banded something .. don't know what .. could never trace the band .. band info is with his photo
Silver is an NPA banded something .. don't know what
Blanco is an unbanded Utility King
Darth Vader is definitely a banded West Of England Tumbler
Aspen is the offspring of unbanded fantails .. mother American Fantail and Dad Indian Fantail.

Terry


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Just adorable. And I love those names!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the pictures, Terry!

They are gorgeous!!

We remember Darth Vader as he is still a member in good standing with the Super Power Pigeons (*SPPs*)! MR. Squeaks sends GREETINGS! 

Wow! What a combo: Darth and Aspen! Can't wait to see what the baby will look like as an adult! A beauty, I'm sure!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> We remember Darth Vader as he is still a member in good standing with the Super Power Pigeons (*SPPs*)!
> Shi and MR. Squeaks and the gang


Eeeks! I forgot that Darth is a member of this elite group. He better NOT be taking off on any missions while he is on nest duty! 

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a neat bunch of babies, Terry. Simply precious!

Margaret


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn! The Star Wars music popped right in when I opened Darth's picture - very foreboding. Aspen likes 'em tall, dark, and dangerous!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Eeeks! I forgot that Darth is a member of this elite group. He better NOT be taking off on any missions while he is on nest duty!
> 
> Terry


Have no fear, Terry, NO "sitting" dads are allowed on active duty!

Aspen and Darth remind me so much of my "odd couple," feral Gimie and West of England Tumbler, WoeBeGone.

Some birds, like humans, are drawn to the "bad" and "different!"  

Love and Hugs

Shi

P.S. I just looove Darth's pictures!! He sure is a handsome one and epitomizes the "dark and dangerous" look!!!


----------

